# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Cannot create an instance of the abstract class or interface

## ERUM

i was creating wcf service that will consume by silverlight application 

so when i create the class and make object it says 

Error	5	Cannot create an instance of the abstract class or interface 'VotingPanel.ServiceReference1.Service1'	.................

technically i know what does it error means , but i bit have confusion how to remove that  error,

----------


## DeanMc

If you know what the error technically means you should technically know how to fix it. You are trying to create an instance of and abstract class or an interface which you cannot do. You need to create a class that inherits/uses your abstract class/interface.

----------

